# [solved] fglrx blacks parts of screen

## maltinator

Hi guys,

my problem is pretty much described in the title. Here is a screenshot:

[IMG]http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/8841/blackc.th.png[/IMG]

Those parts are not static, sometimes moving the mouse over them or trying to mark the text makes the black part disappear, sometimes waiting will do the same.

All 3D applications (I tried) worked without problems. Also no problems with the radeon driver.

Im runnig a 64bit 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 Kernel xorg-server 1.8.2 and ati-drivers 10.7. My graphic card is a Sapphire Radeon HD4350

my xorg.conf is straight forward (generated with aticonfig --initial)

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log shows nothing suspicious, dmesg has some weird stuff, it starts like

```
[   13.696597] fglrx_pci 0000:01:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.697407] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 5629

[   13.697645] [fglrx] IRQ 44 Enabled

[   13.940153] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/5591

[   13.940193] caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0xa6/0x1a0 [fglrx]

[   13.940197] Pid: 5591, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #2

[   13.940199] Call Trace:

[   13.940207]  [<ffffffff81265813>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xe3/0xf0

[   13.940231]  [<ffffffffa018c116>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0xa6/0x1a0 [fglrx]

[   13.940252]  [<ffffffffa018c5da>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x180 [fglrx]

[   13.940274]  [<ffffffff8103d89d>] ? sub_preempt_count+0x9d/0xe0

[   13.940303]  [<ffffffffa01a609d>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   13.940341]  [<ffffffffa0250c60>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

[   13.940380]  [<ffffffffa025b471>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

[   13.940420]  [<ffffffffa0251b57>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xb7/0x200 [fglrx]

[   13.940459]  [<ffffffffa0254274>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x44/0x70 [fglrx]

[   13.940497]  [<ffffffffa025d83e>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xd0 [fglrx]

[   13.940537]  [<ffffffffa024f08e>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   13.940571]  [<ffffffffa01bf010>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x390/0x400 [fglrx]

[   13.940605]  [<ffffffffa01bee1f>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x19f/0x400 [fglrx]

[   13.940611]  [<ffffffff8103d051>] ? get_parent_ip+0x11/0x50

[   13.940644]  [<ffffffffa01bf010>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x390/0x400 [fglrx]

[   13.940686]  [<ffffffffa01f0e6b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   13.940726]  [<ffffffffa01f0d64>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   13.940760]  [<ffffffffa01be143>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x193/0x250 [fglrx]

[   13.940788]  [<ffffffffa018f8bb>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x5b/0xa0 [fglrx]

[   13.940795]  [<ffffffff8111818b>] ? vfs_write+0xcb/0x1a0

[   13.940802]  [<ffffffff81118350>] ? sys_write+0x50/0x90

[   13.940810]  [<ffffffff81002eab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

```

The Bug and Call Trace part is repeated 2 or 3 more times, thats is.

Has anyone an idea how to fix this, as for now am switching between fglrx (if i want to play something) and radeon (if I just want to do some browsing)

malte

----------

## hedmo

i dont know but i have the same with the os driver

not fglrx.

----------

## maltinator

Just updated to 2.6.24-r5 and ati-drivers 10.8.

Installing the last showed following hint

 *Quote:*   

>  * If you experience screen corruption with this driver, try putting
> 
>  *          Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
> 
>  * in the Device Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 

 

But doing so didn't change anything

malte

----------

## Guser556

I have exactly same problem with :

 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #5 SMP Sat Sep 4 19:39:14 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 PRO AGP [Radeon HD 3650]

AGP card!

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 10.8

      Latest version installed: 10.8

      Size of files: 100,746 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP" (Chipset = 0x9596)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x0028)

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf9000000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00009000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.88

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV635

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xd0000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)

(II) fglrx(0): [pci] find AGP GART

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board.(cmd=0x1f004312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AMW  Model: 73d7  Serial#: 5604

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 38

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.645 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.142 blueY: 0.071   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 720  vsize 405  refresh: 72  vid: 52283

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 360  refresh: 70  vid: 51761

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  337 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 005604

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: M179D

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff0005b7d773e4150000

(II) fglrx(0): 	260f01037e221b78eb0c55a559479b24

(II) fglrx(0): 	125054bfef808180714f314f3bcc31ca

(II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300510e1100001e000000ff00303035

(II) fglrx(0): 	3630340a202020202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0): 	4b1e500eea20202020202020000000fc

(II) fglrx(0): 	004d313739440a20202020202020005b

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb68cd000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.76.7

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug  3 2010

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.35-gentoo-r4

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Display width adjusted to to 1664 due to alignment constraints

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010a8000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1664,2624)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1664,1664) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1664 x 960

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 528

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format. Set all TV geometry value to zero!

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal size.

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format for trying to adjust horizontal position after horizontal size changed. 

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal position.

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV vertical position.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 18, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 18

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

----------

## Adarion

Hello

Same here. 

I have a HD3870 (RV670 chip). 

Since 10.6 the problem exists. Doesn't seem to matter about xorg-server or kernel version. The suggested flag in the xorg.conf doesn't change anything. 

Back with 10.5 everything was fine since 10.6 screen corruptions in 2d of all kinds, most of them black bars/fields and distortion after scrolling. 

I use fglrx due to the full featured power management and still better 3d support. With the free drivers I did not notice such problems and I'm used them also for a long time (and will in the future as soon as Power Management is complete there). 

So something must have changed with 10.6 and the Hd3xxx series (don't know if it affects 4xxx or 5xxx).

----------

## maltinator

As I have a Hd4350 (RV710) it also affects the HD4xxx series. 

In default im working with the radeon driver without any problems (besides poor 3d performance). Is there a way to send a bugreport to the ati guys? Do you also have that weird stuff in your syslog? (see first post)

malte

----------

## Guser556

There are not any messages in my logs.

----------

## Guser556

There are not any messages in my logs.

----------

## JohnLM

Same problems here!

I'm running ati-drivers 10.8 with Radeon HD 4850 (RV770)

Very annoying bug.

 *maltinator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Xorg.0.log shows nothing suspicious, dmesg has some weird stuff, it starts like
> ...

 

Your backtrace seems to be kernel's multi-core processor debug trace (see your .config). This shouldn't be connected to the bug in any way and in fact I have no such debug messages on my dmesg.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *JohnLM wrote:*   

> Same problems here!
> 
> I'm running ati-drivers 10.8 with Radeon HD 4850 (RV770)
> 
> Very annoying bug.
> ...

 

indeed this isn't related to the problem in any way

setting:

[*] Debug preemptible kernel to [ ] Debug preemptible kernel

(CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT)

should take care of that message

----------

## LemurFromTheId

Radeon drivers recently switched to new 2D acceleration code, but apparently it's still buggy – or incompatible with firefox, at least. Disabling the new code should fix this.

Make sure X is not running, and run this command as root:

```
aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE
```

Worked for me.

----------

## maltinator

works for me!

----------

## Adarion

Thanks, trae!

Works now like 10.5 before!

Still a little strange to force it to use XAA, that reminds me of my experiences with the openchrome drivers for VIA. But anyway, I can use my Gentoo incl. GUI now again!  :Smile: 

----------

## maltinator

I declared this solved as it works for me and at least one other person!

Thanks again guys!

malte

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you might need a fix for the slow minimizing and maximizing behavior then:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794699-highlight-.html

----------

## haven

Hi, I'm having similar issues with the ati-drivers-10.10, I'm using two monitors on a single framebuffer and KDE. 

In this setup the second monitor shows corruption of the cursor as well as artifacts in firefox when scrolling.

I have tried running the command below but unfortunately it did not help. 

```

aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE
```

Do I need to do anything with:

 /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

Thanks

----------

